# Let’s Share Grooming Day Photos!



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I love to look at everyone’s freshly groomed poodles but don’t often have the time to go through all the individual posts or threads so I often miss those beautiful freshly groomed poodles. We all know the sweetness of a freshly groomed poodle.😊❤

I thought it would be fun to have a dedicated thread for “Grooming Day” pictures for everyone to share. It could be a one time share or a share every grooming day thing. I think it would be a great thread to get style ideas too! Let’s share our beautiful poodles on their grooming day and obviously it does not matter who grooms the poodle nor does the picture have to be shared on exactly that day. Feel free to share grooming days from the past too! It’s just all about the freshly groomed poodle. 😉

Joey was groomed today by his most wonderful groomer, whom I absolutely love!!! We hit the groomer jackpot! After a good chat we decided Joey’s coat will definitely work for the new style I want to try. We’re going for the longer ears and a big poofy, long blended topknot, not defined round poofy topknot. 😊 And of course, he must have a big round Pom Pom tail too! I’m sure it will be a few months before we get there but I think it will be beautiful look for him.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

So beautiful! I hope your groomer posts pics of her awesome Joey grooms on whatever social media/website - that groom is spectacular!

Ty has an appointment tomorrow but we might have to reschedule because of the snow (my car is worse than awful in snow that's more than 4 inches, and I'm a 🐓 so won't risk it). He's very fluffy right now so he can't wait another 6 weeks.

I've been watching YouTube grooming videos "just in case" to give me some confidence, but it's been over 10 years since I did a full poodle groom, and never with Ty. 🤞 it's not so snowy tomorrow.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

He looks very cute, soft and floofy. Your groomer did a very nice job. I ordered shampoo and conditioner and since my pup needs to be groomed soon, I’ll try and get it done this weekend using the new stuff. I’m going to try diluting the new shampoo and conditioner using a hand blender to get a nice foam. I will try and get some photos and report back here.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

I love freshly groomed poodles, they're so soft and fluffy - it's too bad they don't stay that way for long! At least, mine don't. Limerick is especially talented at peeing on himself literally within an hour of being groomed. No fail. Dublin goes from fluffy cloud to curly mop in 24 hours. 

I'm bringing Lim with me to the salon tomorrow, so i'll get a picture of him post-groom and pre-pee!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy is due for a groom, so challenge accepted. I'll try to get her done before upcoming weekend adventures.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I love to look at everyone’s freshly groomed poodles but don’t often have the time to go through all the individual posts or threads so I often miss those beautiful freshly groomed poodles. We all know the sweetness of a freshly groomed poodle.😊❤
> 
> I thought it would be fun to have a dedicated thread for “Grooming Day” pictures for everyone to share. It could be a one time share or a share every grooming day thing. I think it would be a great thread to get style ideas too! Let’s share our beautiful poodles on their grooming day and obviously it does not matter who grooms the poodle nor does the picture have to be shared on exactly that day. Feel free to share grooming days from the past too! It’s just all about the freshly groomed poodle. 😉
> 
> ...


Beautiful gorgeous white poodle!!


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

Joey looks STUNNING!

Mojo’s only had one professional groom but I’ve booked another next month to give myself a break over the holidays. He’s never been as fluffy as he was in this post-groom photo. (I invested in a stand dryer but returned It when it turned out to have a fixed height, contrary to all the websites about it…I was so disappointed.)


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Living vicariously through this! I'm years away from a floof of my own, but seeing your lovelies makes me .


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> View attachment 500557


What a beautiful cat (and dog). Reminds me of when my cat ( now deceased), who loved to be brushed, would get on the grooming table when I was brushing my puppy hoping to get brushed too. I think it helped as the puppy saw how much she was enjoying it and it made it a more positive experience.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Day after


----------



## Benni (Dec 31, 2021)

The first picture of Benni is before his grooming with his coat not blown out. After his grooming today, his coat is blown out and ever so fluffy. Will keep him a bit warmer for the chilly morning walks.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy with his new do!
















And here his is greeting me! He loves his groomer too, and so do I! 









Reunited after grooming







youtube.com





And here's the before for reference. A little fuzzy, but it is what it is!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful grooms all around from everyone 🤩. Did Elroy go shorter on his body this time?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> Wonderful grooms all around from everyone 🤩. Did Elroy go shorter on his body this time?


We went longer on the prior groom after keeping him short over the summer. This groom just went back to his baseline winter cut...about ½“ on the body, longer on the legs. He grows about ½" between grooms.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I just haven't been having time to do both a bath and blow dry, as well as clipping all in one day.
So, here's after the bath and dry, with some length taken off:









And today, 1.5 weeks later, after the trim:

















I still gotta trim that moustache, and fix the topknot bands, and his ears have already gone curly....
Maybe I'll have yo get a third set of pics after that!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey gets the regular professional groom but I pretty much do Bobby myself. I never get him done in one day. It would take me all day. 😉
We both would be exhausted. I do a little something every time I brush and comb him so when I do bathe him I don’t have to do the whole groom.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Beau was groomed today! I love how soft they make him, somehow I can’t make him that soft. What is their secret?!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

It must be the bath and HV dryer. Straight hair is soft hair!


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

These dogs don't even look real! Just gorgeous, every one.


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Spottytoes said:


> I love to look at everyone’s freshly groomed poodles but don’t often have the time to go through all the individual posts or threads so I often miss those beautiful freshly groomed poodles. We all know the sweetness of a freshly groomed poodle.😊❤
> 
> I thought it would be fun to have a dedicated thread for “Grooming Day” pictures for everyone to share. It could be a one time share or a share every grooming day thing. I think it would be a great thread to get style ideas too! Let’s share our beautiful poodles on their grooming day and obviously it does not matter who grooms the poodle nor does the picture have to be shared on exactly that day. Feel free to share grooming days from the past too! It’s just all about the freshly groomed poodle. 😉
> 
> ...


Aww so cute, your groomer does a lovely job, i do Velma myself because i'm a groomer! Her hair is growing out but this was today after her bath and blow out. 🖤


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Beau was groomed today! I love how soft they make him, somehow I can’t make him that soft. What is their secret?!
> 
> View attachment 500668
> 
> ...


Secret is a good bath after a thorough brushing with high quality dog shampoo, followed by a high quality dog conditioner and lastly a blow out and second brushing to make em' super fluffy ☺ (groomer)


----------



## athamese (7 mo ago)

We're in between grooms but today we touched up Pinot. My husband plucks and cleans his ears and grinds his nails. I shave his face, feet, and tender bits. We try to do it every week, but sometimes we go every two weeks. 

















I may work up the courage to trim his top knot since it's starting to obscure his eyes.


----------



## lawnmowingboy (Aug 4, 2018)

The poncy poodle after his groom.... I prefer the cut after about 3 weeks when he becomes The Punk Poodle


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nike and Wilson are rarely groomed at the same time. Good thing I captured them for a photo.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

A week later than promised, but here you go.

Before:









Clean:









Fluffed and combed:









In progress:









All prettied up:









Off to Grandma's house...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice job! Happy looks Happy! Grandma should be too!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

My grooming skills are still a work in progress but I’m pretty pleased. I will do a few touch ups the next time I get him on the table but he’s pretty much done here. Definitely better than Bobby’s last professional groom. 😉


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy dog😍!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She won’t sit/stay on the ground, but she will in a chair! 🤷‍♀️
7F all over. 40 on face and feet (shortest setting on the 5-in-1 blade)
She smells like Christmas. 😍


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Phoebe has a topknot again! She's looking good.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Phoebe has a topknot again! She's looking good.


She does! And it doesn’t mat up like it did before in the back. It’s just at that annoying in-between length. A little longer and I will be able to band it easily.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Got it done later than I thought I would but glad it’s all done now. I started later than usual last Sunday with bath and blow dry and clipping around his naughty bits + scissored his top knot. As it was late and I was tired I stopped there, then after a rainy week, I clipped muzzle, body, legs, feet and scissored his tail this weekend. I did nothing to his ears as I’m letting them grow out.

Muzzle = 15 setting on Bravura 5 in 1
naughty bits = 10 setting on Bravura 5 in 1
body and legs = 5f with lots of back combing and clipping over the same areas to get it smooth
feet = 40 setting on Bravura 5 in 1


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Beautiful job!


Thank you!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Looniesense said:


> Got it done later than I thought I would but glad it’s all done now. I started later than usual last Sunday with bath and blow dry and clipping around his naughty bits + scissored his top knot. As it was late and I was tired I stopped there, then after a rainy week, I clipped muzzle, body, legs, feet and scissored his tail this weekend. I did nothing to his ears as I’m letting them grow out.
> 
> Muzzle = 15 setting on Bravura 5 in 1
> naughty bits = 10 setting on Bravura 5 in 1
> ...


Beautiful! 😍 Thanks for sharing the blades you used too! I started this thread to see all the freshly, beautiful groomed poodles but also to share ideas for all various styles too! There is such a wonderful style variety with poodles. It’s awesome! I love all the pictures!😍


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Groom day for Joey! Decided to not let his ears and top knot be long and blended like I was planning on earlier. His hair is so soft that I think this style easier to keep looking good. The longer it got the more upkeep, especially with all the snow we have. 😉
He is SO, SO tired. He passed out in the crook of my husband’s arm as soon as he sat down! Joey’s happy place is always on a lap. ❤

Let’s keep those freshly groomed poodle pictures coming!😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy's latest groom (3 days ago)! A fresh shave and trimmed to ½" all over his body with longer TK, ears, and tail!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Groom day for Joey! Decided to not let his ears and top knot be long and blended like I was planning on earlier. His hair is so soft that I think this style easier to keep looking good. The longer it got the more upkeep, especially with all the snow we have. 😉
> He is SO, SO tired. He passed out in the crook of my husband’s arm as soon as he sat down! Joey’s happy place is always on a lap. ❤
> 
> Let’s keep those freshly groomed poodle pictures coming!😊
> ...


Love, love, love Joey's puffy ears - I'm going to show Ty's groomer these pics so she can get an idea of how beautiful these Boyz are. Ty's grooming appt is next week. Can't wait to see him cleaned up - he's a scruff puppy (splayed out on my lap).


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy's latest groom (3 days ago)! A fresh shave and trimmed to ½" all over his body with longer TK, ears, and tail!
> View attachment 502306
> 
> View attachment 502305
> ...


Elroy is such an adorable poodle boy. I especially love the second picture. Makes me want to kiss his snooter.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Miki said:


> Love, love, love Joey's puffy ears - I'm going to show Ty's groomer these pics so she can get an idea of how beautiful these Boyz are. Ty's grooming appt is next week. Can't wait to see him cleaned up - he's a scruff puppy (splayed out on my lap).


Joey’s ears are pretty puffy! 😉 My husband can’t get over how “big” they look! They are layered now so that adds a lot of poof! 
Do share Ty’s picture after he’s groomed! 😊


----------



## athamese (7 mo ago)

We've decided to keep Pinot in his Miami cut because it's so fun and I think it looks terrific on him! We bathed him last night and he got groomed today (by a professional; I only did his left ear) and looks like a million bucks.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Pinot is so handsome. Here are a couple of pictures of Asta -- not exactly grooming day, but a bit after


----------



## athamese (7 mo ago)

Asta's Mom said:


> Pinot is so handsome. Here are a couple of pictures of Asta -- not exactly grooming day, but a bit after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like time travel! Pinot will look like this later this weekend (unfortunately, the rain will really do a number on him)!


----------

